# Jagdterrier (German Hunt Terrier)



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Do any of you knOw where I can get a Jagdterrier? If so please let me know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=jagd+terrier&rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS359US504&oq=jagd+terrier&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60.8121j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=122&espv=210&q=jagdterrier+for+sale+2013

Try this link ? Some have Drahts too !


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks I'll try it!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

All gone anyone else? I just lost one of 7 years and need to find another. Every predator hunter should own one if they have time for them. Thanks again young don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jagdterrier-breed-Club-of-America/199100326793640


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/index.php?s=e53ea70e58d0cd5013e346ee79eaaa11


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I found some! Thanks a ton! I'll let you know!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Ian Lewis Okla 918-287-8388


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

My budfy just gave one away wish I would have seen this sooner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Me too! Thanks anyway!


----------

